# Big Mountain board for hiking around kicking horse and blackcomb type terrain



## Penzer (Oct 25, 2010)

*Current Boards:*

-2008 Burton Custom 156 with 2 degree edge bevel (regular camber) with Flux rk30s
-2010 Gnu Altered Genetics 159 (Full reverse camber, not hybrid) with Union Forces

*Rider and Style:*

Weight is 180 lbs, 5'11, 25 years old.

I live in Vancouver, BC and ride about 70 days/nights a year. I night ride a few times a week after work, ride most weekends. Last year I got 3 weeks off work for a roadtrip in the interior, and 4 weeks booked off for this coming season.

My Altered Genetics is great, but doesn't handle higher speeds and bigger terrain with it's full reverse camber, and isn't stiff enough when the westcoast pow gets really heavy. 

I would still use my current boards for night riding and most resort riding and depending on who I was riding with, i'm looking for a board to use specifically for the big epic days.

I like varied double black terrain, steeps, chutes, trees, anything interesting to ride. 

I'd be aiming to use this board at places like Kicking Horse (my favorite mountain), Revelstoke, Lake Louise, Baker, Red Mountain, Fernie, the backside of Mount Washington, and when hiking around Whistler and Blackcomb (bodybag, spankys, etc...).

I want something directional and on the stiffer side for dealing with heavy west coast pow, good for charging and stable landings in pow. Ideally it be maneuverable enough for dense trees. It will be for pow days or hiking to hunt pow on non-pow days, but it still has to work well in ice, crud and late season corn, and ideally be good for traversing.

I care more about riding and handling than pop and tricks. For airs it just needs to handle small cliffs, straight airs and grabs on med/large natural jumps, some 360s. 

*Boards I'm Considering:*
These are very different boards, I'm open to any camber option and suggestions.

-Neversummer Raptor 
-Ride Berzeker or Highlife UL (leaining towards Highlife, the Ride camber sounds really interesting to me)
-Capita Charlie Slasher (would be good for pow, but would it handle crap well enough?)
-Jones Flagship (very interested, not sure if damp enough)
-Prior Khyber
-Yes Pick Your Line

Thanks for your help,


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a 164 Charlie Slasher. GREAT powder stick, but marginal at everything else. It's a dedicated powder stick.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Consider a newer version of the Altered Genetics. Has been hybrid camber since 2011 and went a lot stiffer in 2011 and then again in 2012.
Also the Billy Goat.
Basically those two are Gnu's big mountain sticks.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Raptors' good, personally I just don't vibe NS
Charlie is not what you want. Pow stick, not freeride.
Flagship. Surprisingly harsh ride.
No Clue on the Prior.
YES has yet to wow me. The PYL is supposed to be the Optimistic replacement and that other than the '13 Greats was the only other YES that didn't strike me as blah.

Berzerker for more maneuverability and Highlife for more stability. Both good options.

I'd also look at the Flow Solitude and Salomon Mans Board.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Prior fissile.


----------



## Penzer (Oct 25, 2010)

Sounds like the Charlie Slasher is cut.

I have looked at Billy Goat and newer Altered Genetics, maybe if I see one at a great deal but I think I'd like something a bit more different. Flow Solitude sounds pretty similiar to my current board, looking for something a bit stiffer.

Fissile sounds awesome, but it seems pretty exotic and a bit of a risk given the price without demoing one. I figured Khyber would be a safer bet.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Penzer said:


> Fissile sounds awesome, but it seems pretty exotic and a bit of a risk given the price without demoing one. I figured Khyber would be a safer bet.


Safe wont get you anywhere man!


----------



## Penzer (Oct 25, 2010)

The more I read about the Berzerker and Highlife UL, the more I like. 

You get reverse cambered nose for float with some forgiving handling, but still have camber for a solid edge and tail. 

Both are available in 161 and 164, not sure which board would be better or which size.

I've always liked Jake Blauvelts riding too.


----------



## Miguel Sanchez (Dec 25, 2010)

Take a good look at the Rossignol Experience 159 or 163. The Highlife's camber is so minimal that it's almost non-exsistant. The Experience has some actual, noticable camber, plus the kicked tip & tails. It's plenty stiff & damp, has magnetraction so it can deal with just about any kind of icey conditions. Smaller effective edge makes it ride a little shorter than it would seem, crazy fast base.

The thing is just a rocket ship, I love mine. If in the market for a true big mountain board, this is it.


----------



## oak (Nov 12, 2009)

Check out bataleon The jam. Pure charger board. :thumbsup:


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

The Rossi is an amazing board. You should definitely check it out.

Personally, I ride the YES Pick your Line for the conditions you mentioned and I really love this board a lot. Charges really hard everywhere and still feels playful. The tapered nose and profile float like a dream in pow.


----------



## Penzer (Oct 25, 2010)

Hadn't heard of the Experience but as soon as I saw the graphic I immediately recognized it as Xaviers. Don't know why I never looked up what he rides.

The Experience also has magnetraction, which I like and the Highlife/Zerker don't have an equivalent to.

I'll keep doing more reading about the experience, I'm interested in but am intimidated that it is a 10/10 on Rossignols stiffness scale. I want to make sure the board isn't a total tank to navigate dense trees when not charging.


I'll do some more reading about the Jam too.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Miguel Sanchez said:


> Take a good look at the Rossignol Experience 159 or 163. The Highlife's camber is so minimal that it's almost non-exsistant. The Experience has some actual, noticable camber, plus the kicked tip & tails. It's plenty stiff & damp, has magnetraction so it can deal with just about any kind of icey conditions. Smaller effective edge makes it ride a little shorter than it would seem, crazy fast base.
> 
> The thing is just a rocket ship, I love mine. If in the market for a true big mountain board, this is it.


I got to demo a Rossi Jibsaw & it was awesome.

Rossi has got their shit together, try & demo one if you can.

I'm pretty sure that's what Xavier De Le Rue is riding in this video, & I don't think it gets much more big mountain than this?

https://vimeo.com/31572650


TT


----------



## Penzer (Oct 25, 2010)

Basti said:


> The Rossi is an amazing board. You should definitely check it out.
> 
> Personally, I ride the YES Pick your Line for the conditions you mentioned and I really love this board a lot. Charges really hard everywhere and still feels playful. The tapered nose and profile float like a dream in pow.


Compared to the local mountains in Van, we noticed a lot more Yes, Arbor and Never Summers in Kicking Horse and Revvy, and thats what originally got me interested in Yes. 

I hear more good than bad in the reviews I read, but it's still a newer brand so it doesn't have as much to go off. I've talked with people who ride the great dudes and love it, but never met anyone with the PYL.


----------



## Penzer (Oct 25, 2010)

Everyone seems to agree the Flagship is too harsh of a ride. 

Becoming more and more interested in the Experience. It clearly means business, but can it still be a bit playful?


That puts the list at:

-Rossignol Experience Magtek
-Ride Berzerker/Highlife UL
-Prior Khyber
-Yes Pick Your Line
-Neversummer Raptor


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

When it comes to Xaviers riding magne does make sense. But with th stiffness of boards you're lolling at you'll get plenty good edgehold without any special "edge tech". Magne creates drag too. Doesn't effect Xavier cause the terrain he rides is steep enough to make the drag negligible.

I wouldn't throw out the Solitude. It's Mike Basitch's board of choice and you rarely even see Lago jump it in the BC. Only when he's hitting the gnarlier stuff does he put away his Quantum. It's a manly board.


----------



## Penzer (Oct 25, 2010)

Neil Provo also rides the experience, I love the videos him and his brother make Rossignol Experience Snowboard 2010/2011 -Neil Provo P.O.V. on Vimeo

My current thinking is that the one area my gnu doesn't suffer whatsoever is tree riding, its great for navigating in dense lower speed trees.

Even if the Experience is too stiff for dense trees, it should still be able to get through sparse trees, and I can use my gnu if we're planning on spending a lot of time in the trees.


----------



## Penzer (Oct 25, 2010)

Nivek said:


> When it comes to Xaviers riding magne does make sense. But with th stiffness of boards you're lolling at you'll get plenty good edgehold without any special "edge tech". Magne creates drag too. Doesn't effect Xavier cause the terrain he rides is steep enough to make the drag negligible.
> 
> I wouldn't throw out the Solitude. It's Mike Basitch's board of choice and you rarely even see Lago jump it in the BC. Only when he's hitting the gnarlier stuff does he put away his Quantum. It's a manly board.



That is a good point, the highlife would be stiff enough to have a solid edge without any edge tech.

I'll do more reading about the Solitude. I wouldn't say it's out completely but I'm also looking for some variety, not just a stiffer better version of what I have now.


----------



## HeWhoShreds (Jul 30, 2012)

My buddy takes his experience out in trees all the time when are freeriding and at a 163(not sure on the size, its 160 something) he does just fine keeping up with me on my 157 Agent Rocker. Really he only brings it out on big pow days and can carry alot of speed with the Experience, 

Honestly it sounds like your leaning on the Berzerker, which would be a great choice because of the camber under your feet with rocker at the tip to keep you afloat. plus Jake Blavault rides that board for the same riding you want to do.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I can't say enough about my Salomon Sick Stick. If you're down for a more directional board (sounds like you are) there isn't much better IMO. Super lightweight, great snap, amazing float (especially in the heavy PNW snow), very stable at speed. The best part about it is how playful it is. I sold my Highlife for it (too stiff) and absolutely LOVE it. Still has camber between the bindings to make it good for traversing, and best grip on ice of any pow board out there.


----------



## SuperRalfons (Nov 8, 2011)

rode the pyl most of last season and rode revelstoke and LL. i realy like the pyl for "technical" riding and big lines. when i feelt like being more freestyleing =P is that even a word? i rode my salomon grip wich is absolutely the best freestyle twintip powder machine ever for me. 
and about the experience dont worry it will be to stiff or not handle the trees.
the nose and tail are actually prety soft and the ee sort of short so its awesome for trees. but stil stable as heck for tech stuff.
120 riding days last year and i get atleast 100 per year.
been riding since 93.


----------



## Penzer (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all the advice and thoughts so far, there are a couple boards I hadn't even considered but am now considering, really appreciate the input. 

I still haven't decided yet, the NS and Prior are basically off the list now, just wanting to thank everyone for their input.


----------



## P.Swayze (Aug 5, 2011)

Penzer- 

Check out the CAPiTA TOTALLY FK'N AWESOME - Rode that and the Charlie Slasher on DEEP days at Mt. Baker all last season- 

Solid, stiffer hybrid twin for all condition crusing. Good pop, super fun, If you don't want to ride the Slasher Full time- However, it is the best pow board I have ever ridden.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

P.Swayze said:


> Penzer-
> 
> Check out the CAPiTA TOTALLY FK'N AWESOME - Rode that and the Charlie Slasher on DEEP days at Mt. Baker all last season-
> 
> Solid, stiffer hybrid twin for all condition crusing. Good pop, super fun, If you don't want to ride the Slasher Full time- However, it is the best pow board I have ever ridden.


+1 for this. The TFA is a blast to ride, and the Slasher murders pow.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Right now there is a Brand new in plastic 2013 159cm Salomon Mans board in the Whistler Craigslist.
Buddy is asking $399, I bet you could get it for $350 maybe less.
New Salomon Snowboard Man's board 159cm

It seems like it has everything your looking for & compare that to the prices your gonna pay for any of the other ones on your list & it looks even better.

TT


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Penzer said:


> Thanks everyone for all the advice and thoughts so far, there are a couple boards I hadn't even considered but am now considering, really appreciate the input.
> 
> I still haven't decided yet, the NS and Prior are basically off the list now, just wanting to thank everyone for their input.


After some asking around you might like the Flow Maverick a bit better. The ABT is minimal in effect at best being between the feet for a pow stick, but the camber style and the way they do their carbon layup is money. You'll be able to manipulate it and the it will snap back right away. This is now what Lago rides in AK, not the Solitude anymore.


----------



## Penzer (Oct 25, 2010)

Nivek said:


> After some asking around you might like the Flow Maverick a bit better. The ABT is minimal in effect at best being between the feet for a pow stick, but the camber style and the way they do their carbon layup is money. You'll be able to manipulate it and the it will snap back right away. This is now what Lago rides in AK, not the Solitude anymore.


I can find stuff about it, howcome Maverick isn't on Flows website? 

FLOW Snowboards | Snowboarding Equipment for Men & Women, Snowboard Accessories


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

It's new for 2013.

here's all that is on the interwebz about it.


----------



## Penzer (Oct 25, 2010)

The video here talks about the abt tech in that board, slicone injected base, 

Flow ABT snowboards for 2013, Flow Maverick, Flow Rush, Flow Canvas - Wiredsport Innovation Watch - YouTube 

Sounds interesting, it Reminds me of the hovercraft snowboard from Signals Every Third Thursday, lol.

Every Third Thursday-Air if you Dare snowboard-by-signal snowboards - YouTube


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Penzer said:


> The video here talks about the abt tech in that board, slicone injected base,
> 
> Flow ABT snowboards for 2013, Flow Maverick, Flow Rush, Flow Canvas - Wiredsport Innovation Watch - YouTube
> 
> ...


Yeah but Air If You Dare was innertubes and the changing of the base profile was actually accidental. Spencer loved that board though.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

Late last season I got *Nitro Team Gullwing* on sale. It's an All Mountain Board and should work really well in powder - but I never got the chance to test it. Incredible easy and fun to ride.

All the techniques on this boards gives a catch free ride and more speed than my previous boards. I can't wait to try it out in powder.

A short review:
2012 Nitro Team Gullwing Snowboard Review - YouTube
A little more:
Nitro Team Gullwing 2012 | Snowboard Review and Ratings


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

Miguel Sanchez said:


> Take a good look at the Rossignol Experience 159 or 163. The Highlife's camber is so minimal that it's almost non-exsistant. The Experience has some actual, noticable camber, plus the kicked tip & tails. It's plenty stiff & damp, has magnetraction so it can deal with just about any kind of icey conditions. Smaller effective edge makes it ride a little shorter than it would seem, crazy fast base.
> 
> The thing is just a rocket ship, I love mine. If in the market for a true big mountain board, this is it.


This- the Experience.

I have a billy goat, t6, jones mountain twin, + 2 pow decks.

My rossi experience makes the t6 and billy goat feel like park decks


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

BFBF said:


> This- the Experience.
> 
> I have a billy goat, t6, jones mountain twin, + 2 pow decks.
> 
> My rossi experience makes the t6 and billy goat feel like park decks


Pretty stiff is an understatement with the experience.
Its stiffer than 95% of people will ever need.


----------



## Penzer (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm planning to go browse what 2012 stuff is on sale this weekend. 

I'm pretty well set on the Berzerker or Highlife UL. 

My Altered Genetics is a 159, I'm 5'11 and 180 lbs. 

I would either ride the berzerker or highlife in the 161 or 164 for me. I think the 164 would be better.


----------



## Penzer (Oct 25, 2010)

Checked them out this weekend, the Highlife seemed better suited than the berzerker. The highlife was much stiffer than my gnu, pressing it on the floor felt just right. 

The 2012 was on sale for $450 cdn, I didn't buy it but I think it's the right board now. Think about bindings for it now.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

Penzer said:


> Checked them out this weekend, the Highlife seemed better suited than the berzerker. The highlife was much stiffer than my gnu, pressing it on the floor felt just right.
> 
> The 2012 was on sale for $450 cdn, I didn't buy it but I think it's the right board now. Think about bindings for it now.


If you check Ebay right now, there are some Jones Flagships for under 400$ us which is a pretty insane deal.

I briefly owned the first generation flag in 164 and sold it because it was about as damp as piece of balsa wood --- things may have changed in year 2 with tech and a lot of folks seem to swear by the flag...

Would probably fit your needs at a sweet price..


----------



## Penzer (Oct 25, 2010)

I picked up a 2012 Highlife UL 161 today. 

It seemed like the right board, reverse camber nose but traditional camber tail with camber between the bindings sounds super stable and floaty. I can't wait to ride it 

Thoughts on bindings for me?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

On a Highlife,

Capo's let me muscle it around well, Flow NX2 RS's would sure do it, AT's would more than likely handle it as well, Flux SF45's, Rome Targa's, or Burton Genesis.


----------



## Penzer (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone, just posted the new setup in the 2012/2013 setup thread.



I ended up with a 2012 Ride Highlife UL 161 with 2013 Rome Targas, suuuuuper stoked on the new setup. I've got the 3.5 degree footbeds and the stiff strap insert in the targas right now.


----------

